# Want build the perfect coil for merlin nano



## Amy (1/8/19)

Hi guy's

So last week I picked up a merlin nano and I used the stock coil that comes with it. It is a 1ohm coil.
I need to build high because I have it on top of a 18350 mod and the battery only got Max 8A continues draw.

I need to make a new coil as this one kicked the bucket a morning it gives off a strong smell that burns you eyes and nose when you dry burn it don't ask me why it is a kanthal coil.

So what wire would be best at a 2mm ID build so I can reach a safe draw from my battery last I worked out it was something like 0.7 that I would be comfy with at the lowest. I am used to building low resistance like 0.2 on my other mods that I owned but never had a mod where I should have a high resistance build.

Regards

Amy


----------



## Jengz (1/8/19)

Amy said:


> Hi guy's
> 
> So last week I picked up a merlin nano and I used the stock coil that comes with it. It is a 1ohm coil.
> I need to build high because I have it on top of a 18350 mod and the battery only got Max 8A continues draw.
> ...


Vandy vape superfine Claptons, u get them on a spool or pre-built, prebuilts are 2.5mm I'd and ohm in at about 1.1ohms which is great for mtl however I prefer wrapping my own 2.5mm 6 wraps that come out to 0.75 ohms, great vape on my savour with cthulu mech in 18350 mode

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CaliGuy (1/8/19)

Some VV Superfine MTL Wire like this one will do the trick. 2.5mm 6 or 7 Wraps as suggested by @Jengz

Simple 28ga Round Wire is likely a far simpler solution all be it at the expense of flavor. 

For the Vandy Vape Superfine MTL you do get the extra thin version of this wire 32ga*3/38ga, it’s super flimsy and pain to work with bit allows you to get coils at the 1.0ohm - 1.2ohm range.

https://www.vapeking.co.za/vandy-vape-superfine-mtl-fused-clapton-ni80-wire-30g238g-3m.html



For coil building I find the paid for Pro Version of this mobile phone app to be excellent.




You just need to create the wire spec for the coil you want to build and save it as a “Recipe” for future use and editing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

